# Passwort vergessen in win2k



## Atlantis (6. September 2002)

Hi an alle, 

habe mal hier eine frage, ich habe mich mal gefragt, 
was eigentlich ist, wenn ich mal den computer ein ganz langezeit nicht benutzt habe (wegen urlaub) und ich jetzt nicht mehr weiss wie mein passwort ist?

und sonst keine andere accounts / benutzter mehr habe? 

wie kann ich den passwort wieder finden? ist es möglich bei win2k? oder gibt es da ein tool? 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal und würde über ein antwort freuen. 

Bis bald 

MFG 

Atlantis


----------



## foxx21 (6. September 2002)

also kommst du gar nicht mehr ins system??

naja dos eingabeaufforderung wenn nötig mit einer Startdiskette oder so.

Dann die Sam file kopieren und auf einen anderen rechner auslesen


-greez


----------



## goela (6. September 2002)

Hab mal was gelesen, dass mit diesem Tool solch ein Problem behoben werden kann!

Hab's nicht ausprobiert! Aber Du findest über dieses Thema genug Info über den Google!


----------



## Atlantis (6. September 2002)

danke für eure antwort...


aber ich frage mich gerade, was mann da machen kann, wenn es auf ein laptop ist und es keine diskettenlaufwerk besitzt?

kann man da irgendwie ein bootcd machen? wenn ja wie geht das?

Thx for all ur answer

MFG

Atlantis


----------



## Kosh (6. September 2002)

Das Tool was goela beschrieben hat ist glaub ich ne Bootdisk. Du erstellst einfach im Nero oder WinOnCD ne bootfähige Cd mit den Tool.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. September 2002)

Hallo,

von O&O Software gibt es auch ein Programm, ich glaube, es heißt BlueCon, das das können soll. Ist aber nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Neo (7. September 2002)

ich arbeite als informatiker, da war ich schonmal mit dem prob konfrontiert... auf winnt aber das is dann dasselbe wie bei 2k ausser das man ned mit ntfs bootdiskette bootn muss:

- mit ntfs bootdiskette booten
- sam file auf diskette kopieren
- in anderes system loftcrack starten
- sam file auslesen
- durchscanen
- pw steht meistens in kurzer zeit da

mit cd? kannste das sam file ned rauskopieren, irgend en datenträger brauchst, aber bitte? Welches laptop? welcher pc? hat kein disketten laufwerk? Sonst halt ein x-ternes dranhängen.


----------

